# Atheros AR5007EG WLAN not working.



## thalesalacobra

Up until a couple of days ago, I could connect to a wireless network no problem. Now, it's as if wireless doesn't exist on my netbook.

Computer: Acer Aspire One Model: ZG5 / AOA150
OS: XP, Service Pack 3
WLAN/Driver: Atheros AR5007EG/v7.6.0.224

I've done the Recovery Console and performed the Windows Registry repairs. I've even reformatted the computer, but to no avail at all. And I've done all the basic troubleshooting and surfed forums for way too long and found no solutions.

So this is kind of a last ditch effort. It still connects to the internet via an ethernet cord, so all is not completely lost, but it kind of defeats the purpose of having a netbook without having wireless connectivity.

Anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## DonaldG

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Check this thread for help. However, we have an article on the 5007 on our front page. To find it click here.


----------



## thalesalacobra

Yeah, it was one of the posts I ran across when searching for solutions, but none of the troubleshooting options provided resolved my issue. 

I've downloaded all the possible drivers for each one and I'm getting a "This device cannot start (Code 10)" response.


----------



## 2xg

Hi thalesalacobra,

Sorry to hear that the link that *DonaldG* didn't help you resolve the issue and this OP's Thread has been resolved by updating the Atheros Driver's.

Just in case you have not seen this Sticky that we have posted in Networking Forums, please supply the information needed to further assist you.

We'll see what we can do for you.


----------



## etaf

lets see a device manager screen shot - a xirrus screen shot and ipconfig /all - see how below

what firewall / security suite do you have on the PC or have you ever had on the PC - Norton, Mcafee etc 

maybe worth doing a tcp/ip reset - see below

The AR5007 adapter issues seen are normally on Vista , and not seen an issue on XP yet!


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## thalesalacobra

firstly, THANK YOU for all the options.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
_ipconfig /all:

_

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hal3000
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-83-C5-CC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 17, 2011 4:01:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 18, 2011 4:01:01 PM

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector:

_








--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Device Manager:

_








--------------------------------------------------------------------------
_TCP/IP stack repair:

_I typed the commands in the CMD box and rebooted, but there was nothing to copy and paste here.


----------



## 2xg

The Atheros Device has a Yellow!. Have you tried uninstalling it? Right click on it, choose uninstall, Reboot your computer and see if Windows will reinstall the Driver for you. 

If that didn't work, please install the latest driver of Atheros that you may download from this site. Manually install the latest driver.


----------

